# Pnw Juicy Fruit & Tahoe OG



## iSmokealottaweed (Dec 22, 2012)

Just finished a few more things from my medical grow.

*Pnw Juicy Fruit:*

Has a super strong fruit candy smell this run and is frostier than ever. Smoke is very smooth and has a light berry flavor that goes hand in hand with the smell. Grown with Advanced Nutrients.











*Tahoe OG (Cali Connection):*

Probably my favorite out of all my current strains. Extremely strong lemony/skunky/fuely smell that stinks up the entire room when the jar is cracked. The smoke is very smooth and has a overpowering lemon flavor that lasts. Its so sticky it would be impossible to roll a joint if broken up by hand. Grown with Advanced Nutrients


----------



## Brother Numsi (Dec 22, 2012)

I took a paper, wiped it across my sceen, and rolled up a fattie just fine!
Nice job!


----------



## FASTGLH (Dec 22, 2012)

Tasty looking smoke right their,very nice!hey brother numsi ^ pass it this way lol


----------

